# Post your popular opinions



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 14, 2018)

Post your popular opinions, I'll start. Pedophiles are bad.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 14, 2018)

@Hui is gay.


----------



## Postal Dude (Sep 14, 2018)

:islamic:مرگ بر آمریکا. خدا بزرگ است:islamic:


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 14, 2018)

Mass Effect 2 is a great game, probably the overall best in its series.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 14, 2018)

Punching is a popular method of attacking with your fists.


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 14, 2018)

Water is good


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Sep 14, 2018)

Eating dead cells in my mouth is awwww-wite.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Sep 14, 2018)

Bathing daily is a good habit.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 14, 2018)

Disagreeing with opinions here will probably make you powerlevel about something


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 14, 2018)

Is "autumn is the best season" a popular opinion? Or "second half of summer, first half of autumn"? I like it best when the day and the night is close to even, and the leaves turning pretty colours is a lot more aesthetic than what we around the midway latitudes (halfway between the equator and the pole) see at the other equinox, namely dirty melting snow and recently-uncovered dog poop.


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 14, 2018)

Postal Dude said:


> :islamic:مرگ بر آمریکا. خدا بزرگ است:islamic:



أنت على حق ، الموت لأمريكا. اليهود أيضا يسيطرون على وسائل الإعلام


----------



## Nekromantik (Sep 14, 2018)

Getting a good nights sleep is important.


----------



## PREACHERGOKU (Sep 14, 2018)

Jews are alright


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Sep 14, 2018)

Drinking water is important


----------



## LofaSofa (Sep 14, 2018)

Burritos are really good!


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 14, 2018)

Orgasms are the bee’s knees.


----------



## QU 734 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hitler did nothing wrong.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Sep 14, 2018)

The opinion's of people with anime profile pics should not be taken seriously


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 14, 2018)

It's okay to be white!


----------



## PT 404 (Sep 14, 2018)

It's better to urinate in a toilet than store it in jugs in your bedroom.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 14, 2018)

Nobody likes niggers.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 14, 2018)

Steaks are delicious


----------



## Randy Lahey (Sep 14, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> It's better to urinate in a toilet than store it in jugs in your bedroom.


Way of the road, bud


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 14, 2018)

Driving this = tiny dick


----------



## A Useless Fish (Sep 14, 2018)

I am against all of the things everyone is against, and support all of the things that everyone likes!


----------



## Ruin (Sep 14, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> I am against all of the things everyone is against, and support all of the things that everyone likes!



Filthy Neutral.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Sep 14, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Filthy Neutral.



Better that, than a weeb!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 14, 2018)

Hideo Kojima is a master of his craft


----------



## Ruin (Sep 14, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> Better that, than a weeb!



Better a weeb that a heart full of nuetrality!


----------



## A Useless Fish (Sep 14, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Better a weeb that a heart full of nuetrality!



Nothing can be worse than a weeb, especially a weeb that can't spell good!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Sep 14, 2018)

@Ron /pol/ is a spambot


----------



## Joe_Camel (Sep 14, 2018)

Chidren are all amoral bastards.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 14, 2018)

The canadatoon art style is fucking horrible.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Sep 14, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> It's better to urinate in a toilet than store it in jugs in your bedroom.


Yeah, sure, GLOBALIST!


----------



## trashbat (Sep 14, 2018)

honestly not convinced that child pornography is ethical


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 14, 2018)

Thomas Paine said:


> @Ron /pol/ is a spambot


What makes you think that


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 14, 2018)

Sjws only exacerbate the problems they try to fix


----------



## wellthathappened (Sep 14, 2018)

Eye boogers are a great social equalizer.


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 14, 2018)

Halo 2 is a good video game.


----------



## Airtight (Sep 14, 2018)

Ani-may is gay


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 14, 2018)

All male feminists are sexual predators.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 14, 2018)

George W was a great president.



Postal Dude said:


> :islamic:مرگ بر آمریکا. خدا بزرگ است:islamic:


I can't read squiggles, boy!


----------



## Overcast (Sep 14, 2018)

Asses are God’s gift to men.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 14, 2018)

People die if they are killed.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Sep 14, 2018)

Showering correctly is basic daily hygiene and shouldn't be avoided.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 14, 2018)

tapout shirts and crocs are bad


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Sep 14, 2018)

Forcing yourself not to blink can get uncomfortable.


----------



## Saigonara (Sep 14, 2018)

Holocaust is a myth


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 14, 2018)

Whiskey is delicious and nutritious.


----------



## Nekromantik (Sep 14, 2018)

Socks with sandals are a crime against nature.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 14, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Socks with sandals are a crime against nature.


i'll make an exception to this for japanese people wearing kimonos, but it's like fedoras: fine on mobsters or old brooklyn lawyers, but not neckbeards.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 15, 2018)

Cats are better than dogs.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 15, 2018)

It's good to fix your own problems first before you try to fix other people's problems.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 15, 2018)

Laugh at others misfortune.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 15, 2018)

7/11 was a part-time job.


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 15, 2018)

Why do I still feel like Ron is sizing us all up with these threads?


----------



## chunkygoth (Sep 15, 2018)

I shampoo my hair every day in my daily shower.


----------



## DumbDosh (Sep 15, 2018)

I think water is a basic human right and you should be allowed to just fucking steal it if you need it.


----------



## Creep3r (Sep 15, 2018)

Bob Saget raped and killed a girl in 1990.


----------



## HazamA (Sep 15, 2018)

If you think you're better than someone else you're not, dickhead.


----------



## DumbDosh (Sep 15, 2018)

HazamA said:


> If you think you're better than someone else you're not, dickhead.



What if I know I'm better than someone else?


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 15, 2018)

Boogie is fat


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 15, 2018)

Pizza is great.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Sep 15, 2018)

Barbecue > stove or oven


----------



## sadstuck (Sep 15, 2018)

Trannies shouldn't have rights.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 15, 2018)

Dawn of War Soulstorm is the worse expansion for Dawn of War.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Sep 15, 2018)

Ketchup is a horrible condiment and is only decent in select situations.


----------



## Positron (Sep 16, 2018)

Freedom is a luxury, not a necessity.

Money creates taste.

People are nuts if they think they are important.

Sex differences are here to stay.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 16, 2018)

Positron said:


> Money creates taste.



I'd say being cultured, which can come from being wealthy, creates taste. I've seen way too many rich assholes with the most basic bitch tastes when it comes to music or movies, and in the case of most of them you can't even talk of a taste in literature, since they read, well, absolutely nothing.

As for my popular opinion... being tickled in the frenulum is fun!


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 16, 2018)

Fags shouldn't have rights.


----------



## underscoredash (Sep 16, 2018)

9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 16, 2018)

Food is an important part of a balanced diet.


----------



## PL 001 (May 11, 2019)

Coke is better than Pepsi

Dan Brown is a terrible writer

McDonald's is the worst of the major fast food chains

4th edition D&D is the worst edition


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

I'm an asshole

People hurting each other without just cause or explicit consent is undesirable

Pitbull is a terrible artist


----------



## Wraith (May 11, 2019)

I have the most toned sexiest legs in all of Kiwi.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 12, 2019)

the goddamn niggers are the scum of the earth


----------



## Ambidextype (May 12, 2019)

Nobody likes thots not even dudebros.


----------



## Krimjob (May 12, 2019)

You're still a virgin if you haven't had unprotected sex.


----------



## Bad Headspace (May 12, 2019)

It is a bad idea to send nudes and dick picks to random people online.


----------



## UE 558 (May 12, 2019)

Niggers are brown because they look and smell like shit


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 13, 2019)

The new season of Game of Thrones has completely went rock bottom...


----------



## Spunt (May 13, 2019)

Imagine Dragons are the most tedious band since Nickleback.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Imagine Dragons are the most tedious band since Nickleback.


Both me and my last ex agree.  Radioactive would play constantly in the university cafeteria.  First time I heard it I was kind of like "huh, kind of catchy I guess?".  By the fifth time we were both sick to death of it.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 13, 2019)

Abortions for some, miniature American flags for others


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (May 13, 2019)

I know that Sausage McMuffins are horrible, and I know I can do better than that when I make them at home, but sometimes, they are fucking perfection along with the deep-fried potatoes and the Diet Coke.  Goddamn it, why is unhealthy food so damn tasty?  Why can't raw vegetables taste as satisfying as boneless wings and potato chips?

While tap water really satisfies thirst a lot better than soda, giving up soda was tough for me since carbonation is fucking addictive.

Also a popular opinion - we all know exercise is good for us, but most people hate going to the gym for various reasons.  I really wish I had access to a 24 hour gym that was empty in the middle of the night so I can work out without dealing with the other people around me.  My reason for hating to go the gym is the women who use copious amounts of perfume before getting on the machines - that behavior should be fucking outlawed.

A less popular opinion - don't make fun of obese people working out at the gym.  They're doing more than a lot of people in their situation.


----------



## JM 590 (May 13, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Both me and my last ex agree.  Radioactive would play constantly in the university cafeteria.  First time I heard it I was kind of like "huh, kind of catchy I guess?".  By the fifth time we were both sick to death of it.


The best thing to come from that stupid song was when the PS4 was unveiled and they played "Welcome to the new age, welcome to the new age, welcome to the new age - to the new age"

Cringe, level 100


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 13, 2019)

Hulu ads are cancer


----------



## Shibaru (May 13, 2019)

I Like Midnight Club Los Angeles


----------



## Jazz Cat Blini (May 13, 2019)

Many people have zero chill when it comes to discussing either politics or religion in mixed company.


----------



## fishmonger (May 13, 2019)

Iraq War bad, now vote for me.


----------



## PT 522 (May 13, 2019)

I am annoying


----------



## ShittyRecolor (May 13, 2019)

I had some free time to draw stuff, and against my better judgment I've put on Lewis "nasty cock slut" Lovhaug's shitty linky movie in the background, and let me tell you, it was a bad idea. It wasn't even fun to roast or ironically enjoyable, it was just all around garbage. Shitty story, shitty characters, shitty dialogue, and the only guy with any semblance of charisma or acting skills was the Cinema Snob. 

The visuals were probably also sub-par, but I didn't see a lot of it due to drawing while listening to it. That being said, one of the handful times I've looked up, marzgurl's beaver teeth and muffin top was in full view, making me vomit a little in my mouth. Kiwis in the Projared thread like to talk about how ugly Holly is, but compared to Little Miss KickVic she's a 12\10 goddess.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 13, 2019)

Sex feels pretty sweet


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Aug 27, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Mass Effect 2 is a great game, probably the overall best in its series.


ME 3 was when the death of Bioware began


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jan 13, 2020)

Percs are addictive


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 13, 2020)

Whiskey is good.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 13, 2020)

Only six million Jews died in the Holocaust.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jan 13, 2020)

9/11 was bad.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 21, 2020)

Cocaine is horrible stuff, but it smells amazing.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 21, 2020)

people who dont work out are stupid.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Jan 21, 2020)

Anime is gay


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 22, 2020)

Vaping makes you look like a fag


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jan 23, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Vaping makes you look like a fag


Real men smoke real cigarettes


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 23, 2020)

Softcore porn is still pretty good, there are times you just don't need anything but titties and a laughable plot.

That being said I saw a hardcore Star Trek tng porn and the guy playing Picard was oddly compelling and should rise above porn acting.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 23, 2020)

Letthepowerofgoutcompelyo said:


> Softcore porn is still pretty good, there are times you just don't need anything but titties and a laughable plot.
> 
> That being said I saw a hardcore Star Trek tng porn and the guy playing Picard was oddly compelling and should rise above porn acting.



Whats weird is that porn's story fits perfectly in season 4


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 23, 2020)

Pedophiles are bad!


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 23, 2020)

I legit don't find Fortnite enjoyable


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 24, 2020)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Real men smoke real cigarettes


But the manliest men chew Redman


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 24, 2020)

The Nightmare on Elm Street remake was a piece of shit.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 24, 2020)

Dogs are great.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 19, 2020)

England and Canada both suck.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 30, 2020)

Anybody who still unironicly watches cartoons nowadays is either an SJW or a fat autist. With  only a few exeptions.


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 30, 2020)

RG 448 said:


> Orgasms are the bee’s knees.


I hate orgasms becuase it means the pleasure is over


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

The only two good shows on Cartoon Network in the 2010’s were Regular Show, Gumball, and maybe early Adventure Time.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 11, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> England and Canada both suck.


England sucks. Canada sucks less because it's basically just the US


----------



## Positron (Oct 11, 2020)

All Virgos are mad.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 11, 2020)

Kiwifarms is a site that is infested with neo-nazis, white supremacists, and the KKK and aims to inconvenience the lives of the average citizen for their nefarious purposes.


----------



## A Logging Company (Oct 11, 2020)

...in moderation of course!


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 11, 2020)

Kevin Smith movies actually were tolerable for a short time. That time is over,  but it happened.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Oct 16, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> Kevin Smith movies actually were tolerable for a short time. That time is over,  but it happened.


Adam Sandler is an entertaining comedian and genius businessman who deserves all the success he is enjoying.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 16, 2020)

Alot of times the ass just looks better in yoga pants than bare.

 It's just science.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Oct 16, 2020)

Palestine deserves to exist, and so does Israel.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 22, 2020)

Cottage cheese is good, especially with sriracha sauce squirted on it.


----------



## Frosty Fetus (Oct 22, 2020)

Mcdonalds is bad.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Oct 24, 2020)

Coca Cola was better with real coke in it.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 24, 2020)

Black and red is best color combination.


----------



## The Real SVP (Oct 24, 2020)

Men and women are meant to enjoy each other.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 24, 2020)

The Irish and the Germans make the best beer


----------



## judge claude frollo (Oct 24, 2020)

I love abortions


----------



## thegooddoctor (Oct 24, 2020)

Chris Will crap his pants and do nothing when presented with any conflict.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 25, 2020)

Thick She ra us best She ra


----------



## judge claude frollo (Oct 25, 2020)

Sleeping on a bed is great


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 25, 2020)

Nazis bad


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 25, 2020)

Kevin Smith movies have always been cringe


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 26, 2020)

Joe Biden is a bad candidate and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Frosty Fetus (Oct 28, 2020)

2020 has been a good year


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Oct 28, 2020)

There are only two genders.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 12, 2020)

Misato > Asuka > rei


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 12, 2020)

Cream cheese makes so many things better.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 21, 2020)

Both Israel and Palestine deserve to be glassed


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 21, 2020)

I Think Petting dogs is good for everyone.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 21, 2020)

There are few sandwiches that Texas Pete hot sauce can't improve


----------



## Wraith (Nov 21, 2020)

I look good in black and red but oddly also in gold. ... When I do I'm afraid to be around jewish women.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 23, 2020)

Moving sucks.


----------



## CrystalRoserade (Dec 16, 2020)

Adults with mental illnesses shouldn't be allowed to bully those younger than them, especially if they also have mental illnesses. If you're a mentally ill adult trying to intimidate a mentally ill minor as a response to them calmly confronting you with something they feel you did wrong, you're a fucking coward.


----------



## Luminous47 (Jan 8, 2021)

Abusing children and animals is wrong.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jan 8, 2021)

Zoophilia's Bad, Mkay?​


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jan 8, 2021)

@Stephanie Bustcakes is the best poster on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 9, 2021)

You shouldn’t hold your poop in.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 9, 2021)

If all Chinese people held hands from Earth's surface to the moon...Most of the bastards would get sucked into space.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 9, 2021)

Television rots the mind.
Streaming rots the motivation to torrent.

Reading books changes your world around you.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jan 12, 2021)

Fuck China


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jan 12, 2021)

Communism is wack and should be stigmatized everywhere just like Nazism.


----------



## CrystalRoserade (Jan 19, 2021)

If you feel like you're walking on eggshells around one of your friends, then that's one hell of a red flag, and you need to get away from them as soon as you can.

Also, if you're giving advice, you also need to be able to take that advice. Also, if you're shit at apologies, don't go attacking others for their own shit apologies, unless they're especially shitty.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 22, 2021)

Sam Hyde sucks.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 1, 2021)

Ravens are cool and I wish I was friends with one.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 1, 2021)

Oklahoma has the best college football team of all. Go Sooners!


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 1, 2021)

Lifting weights will get you pussy, and you will feel like a god amongst men.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Feb 9, 2021)

you probably shouldnt huff gasoline


----------



## EasyBakeOven (Feb 9, 2021)

KFC chicken has been sucking ass ever since they changed their formula.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Feb 11, 2021)

BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice said:


> you probably shouldnt huff gasoline


Tell that one to the Abos, mate.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 11, 2021)

EasyBakeOven said:


> KFC chicken has been sucking ass ever since they changed their formula.



KFC has always sucked


----------



## GHTD (Feb 11, 2021)

Most Bernie supporters act like cult members.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 11, 2021)

Just wipe the sugar off your penis you fucking retard, nobody cares if you fucked a donut or not


----------



## Totally Awesome (Feb 11, 2021)

The Gorilla Glue Girl shouldn't have put Gorilla Glue in her hair.  She is a dipshit.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 11, 2021)

Totally Awesome said:


> The Gorilla Glue Girl shouldn't have put Gorilla Glue in her hair.  She is a dipshit.


She should have used it as lipstick and eyeliner


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 13, 2021)

Bill Gates, Google and other supervillains actually lack the balls to carry out their transhuman lizard agenda.

(I hope)


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 21, 2021)

It's okay to eat your own cum


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 21, 2021)

Red Letter Media should be celebrated, if for no other reason than they never discuss their personal lives on camera.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomatoes are good, raw with a little salt, on a sandwich, in salad, in just about any dish you can cook or bake.
My nigga tom is putting in work TBH.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Apr 22, 2021)

Self care is important and you should be allowed to take off days to rest your mind without feeling guilty.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 22, 2021)

All my problems are somebody else's fault.


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 22, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> Self care is important and you should be allowed to take off days to rest your mind without feeling guilty.


Return to cagie.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 22, 2021)

Dogs are fun to play with.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 22, 2021)

Hand washing is a massive psyop by Big Soap. You don't ever have to wash your hands unless you accidentally get some poo on it while wiping Ass


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Apr 22, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Hand washing is a massive psyop by Big Soap. You don't ever have to wash your hands unless you accidentally get some poo on it while wiping Ass



What a faggot, I don't even wipe then. I just transfer the errant globs of shit on fingers to the nearest communal surface. This helps people strengthen their immune systems.

I also buy the cheapest 2-ply toilet paper so my finger goes through the paper as often as possible.


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 22, 2021)

>Buying toilet paper when you can use your sleeve


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 22, 2021)

Blacks are only good at sports and committing crimes.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Apr 22, 2021)

Inhaling car exhaust is detrimental to your health.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 22, 2021)

Inhailing your lover's essence after she uses the terlet is the key to a happy relationship


----------



## Coily (Apr 22, 2021)

Fred Astaire is the best.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott Morrison shat himself at a McDonald's in 1997.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 23, 2021)

The guy above and below me may be autistic.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 23, 2021)

Watching a kitthesoulless rant is like watching my Grade 7 Social Studies presentation about John Franklin.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 28, 2021)

Without exception, Lexus drivers are faggots.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Apr 29, 2021)

Kiwi-Chan is pretty cute.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm not into FF7, but Tifa >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> thieving whore with bad hair >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> malaria >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> air-something whore or other broad.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 30, 2021)

Sonic games have great music.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Apr 30, 2021)

If you're an adult male, and you write with an ink pen that has any color that isn't black or blue, you're probably a faggot. Teachers using a red pen to grade papers doesn't count.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Apr 30, 2021)

I love those October days that are warm and sunny, but that hit you with a chilly breeze around sundown.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 30, 2021)

Obesity is unhealthy and if you are fat you should try not to stay fat


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 30, 2021)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles make me proud of being a New Yorker, even if the city version of the state is a literal shithole


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 30, 2021)

Jeff Boomhauer said:


> If you're an adult male, and you write with an ink pen that has any color that isn't black or blue, you're probably a faggot. Teachers using a red pen to grade papers doesn't count.


Reading is for faggots.


----------



## like_shutup_&_drive_scoob (May 1, 2021)

The Netflix Castlevania is only tolerated for it's rape, gore and ass poor writing because they keep black washing characters and the woketards love that shit.


----------



## Image Reactions (May 5, 2021)

Red Letter Media, and everyone involved with it, sucks major shithole.


----------



## Bastard_Call (May 8, 2021)

Video essayists are all pretentious fart-huffers and I miss when "internet movie critic" meant career autist.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 9, 2021)

The queen of england own all swans in the country, and that's a bullshit law.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 9, 2021)

Cranberry and vodka is a manly drink


----------



## Apis mellifera (Jul 1, 2021)

Minecraft is autistic in a good way.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Aug 11, 2021)

Dawn of war Dark Crusade is better than DOW Soul Storm.

And DOW Ultimate Apocalypse an amazing but unbalanced mod.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 11, 2021)

Looking st your smartphone for long periods of time will make you unaware of the surroundings that are around you


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 11, 2021)

LGBT is a miserable little pile of mental illness.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 13, 2021)

Parents who give their sons names like "Devyn" or "Braeden" do not love them.


----------



## mickey339 (Aug 14, 2021)

You can’t call yourself a nationalist and  simultaneously support usa (same if you live in usa)


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 22, 2021)

The very worst users are those who came here because of politics.


----------



## round robin (Aug 24, 2021)

If you got a dick, you ain't a chick!


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 11, 2021)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> The opinion's of people with anime profile pics should not be taken seriously


I wholeheartedly agree. 

Anyway, TikTok is a den of degeneracy.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Dec 13, 2021)

Disrespecting people because they make minimum wage is stupid. You can't look down on a fast food worker and also expect to get a burger fast and cheap.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 13, 2021)

I personally think Null is fat, and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 13, 2021)

twi1992 said:


> Disrespecting people because they make minimum wage is stupid. You can't look down on a fast food worker and also expect to get a burger fast and cheap.


It's such a boomer trait. Also, I've known boomers who call company hotlines over stupid bullshit and get assmad no matter who picks up. If it's the automated voice, they get mad it isn't a real human. If it's some broke dude in India, they get mad he isn't American. If it's some broke American in a call center somewhere in rural WV or some shit, they get mad she's some tired minimum wage call center employee who's had to deal with dozens of other retards for hours before picking up that specific call.


----------



## troon patrol (Dec 13, 2021)

I love dogs but puppies are even better.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 13, 2021)

Black people seem to not do a great job being helpful to productive and harmonious societies and the media and governmental practices to try and normalize their destructive behaviors has been an abject disaster for society as a whole, but even more so for those of their ilk who actually manage to do well in said societies by making them feel bad for being good people


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jan 17, 2022)

Akira is one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Jan 20, 2022)

TiggerNits said:


> Black people seem to not do a great job being helpful to productive and harmonious societies and the media and governmental practices to try and normalize their destructive behaviors has been an abject disaster for society as a whole, but even more so for those of their ilk who actually manage to do well in said societies by making them feel bad for being good people



That's a simplified explanation of a complex problem but I do agree that people who manage to break those cycles always get a hard time from both sides - my aunt wanted to go to grad school and my grandfather refused to pay for it but then was over the moon when she got her PhD. It sucks that the Black community can't support the people who choose to do something productive/academic/atypical of the community more readily. Our support systems just sort of suck in general


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 20, 2022)

twi1992 said:


> That's a simplified explanation of a complex problem but I do agree that people who manage to break those cycles always get a hard time from both sides - my aunt wanted to go to grad school and my grandfather refused to pay for it but then was over the moon when she got her PhD. It sucks that the Black community can't support the people who choose to do something productive/academic/atypical of the community more readily. Our support systems just sort of suck in general


You're 100% right. It's a big part of why racism, as it is preached as this all encompassing problem, isn't the fault of any one race, but the perception of all involved of other races and themselves. It's a big part of why the old ideal of wishing good fortune on others is the first step to finding it for yourself. You have to see the best in others and appreciate it for being exactly that before you can emulate and/or innovate on what works in creating a better society for all involved. Sorry for my edgy post if you think I was shitting on you or anyone else for being black, I just think African American culture is extremely fucked up for the shit you and I already went over


----------



## Agoodpotroast (Jan 20, 2022)

TiggerNits said:


> You're 100% right. It's a big part of why racism, as it is preached as this all encompassing problem, isn't the fault of any one race, but the perception of all involved of other races and themselves. It's a big part of why the old ideal of wishing good fortune on others is the first step to finding it for yourself. You have to see the best in others and appreciate it for being exactly that before you can emulate and/or innovate on what works in creating a better society for all involved. Sorry for my edgy post if you think I was shitting on you or anyone else for being black, I just think African American culture is extremely fucked up for the shit you and I already went over



You're good. It's the most articulate argument I've seen about the problem in awhile. We could go days into dissecting this


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Jan 20, 2022)

It really do be like that sometimes.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 23, 2022)

Social safety nets are a good idea.


----------



## Cytotoxic Positivity (Jan 25, 2022)

People who don't eat carbohydrates by choice need serious psychiatric evaluation.


----------



## King Fructose (Jan 25, 2022)

KiwiFarms is a friendly and inclusive place

unless you are a nigger or tranny or fatty


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Jan 25, 2022)

Most conspiracy theories that would require the combined effort of thousands of people to effect (Plandemics/Moon Landings/9-11s) are predicated on the idea that most conspirators are actually competent and ignore the brutal fact that any given group of people will contain a minimum of 50% huge fucking retards.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jan 25, 2022)

Windows 10 Upgrade said:


> Most conspiracy theories that would require the combined effort of thousands of people to effect (Plandemics/Moon Landings/9-11s) are predicated on the idea that most conspirators are actually competent and ignore the brutal fact that any given group of people will contain a minimum of 50% huge fucking retards.


The idea that the most corrupt and lucrative facets of government operate on the same level of competency as public services is naïve, just look at the three-letter organizations. Even accounting for a supposed 50% of retards, conspiracies and government atrocities don't need to be kept under wraps absolutely, they just need to be disguised scarcely enough that plausible deniability still applies. Assuming 7-11 WAS an outside jog, competently concealing that fact isn't as important as an ignorant or apathetic public. No sane, educated person actually believes Epstein killed himself, for example. But nobody really cares either.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 25, 2022)

Bastard_Call said:


> The idea that the most corrupt and lucrative facets of government operate on the same level of competency as public services is naïve, just look at the three-letter organizations. Even accounting for a supposed 50% of retards, conspiracies and government atrocities don't need to be kept under wraps absolutely, they just need to be disguised scarcely enough that plausible deniability still applies. Assuming 7-11 WAS an outside jog, competently concealing that fact isn't as important as an ignorant or apathetic public. No sane, educated person actually believes Epstein killed himself, for example. But nobody really cares either.


Usually the distinction is in the details. Thinking 9/11 was an inside job done via C4 is exceptional for a number of reasons. Thinking that Bush and/or the alphabet agencies knew something was coming and let it happen is far more plausible. Same thing for covid being entirely planned, it makes way more sense and is 1000x more plausible that it occurred organically and that politicians just grifted on the opportunity. There's no reason to get over zealous with these things.

You're not wrong either though, public ignorance and apathy is willing to overlook a lot of shit.


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Jan 25, 2022)

Bastard_Call said:


> The idea that the most corrupt and lucrative facets of government operate on the same level of competency as public services is naïve, just look at the three-letter organizations. Even accounting for a supposed 50% of retards, conspiracies and government atrocities don't need to be kept under wraps absolutely, they just need to be disguised scarcely enough that plausible deniability still applies. Assuming 7-11 WAS an outside jog, competently concealing that fact isn't as important as an ignorant or apathetic public. No sane, educated person actually believes Epstein killed himself, for example. But nobody really cares either.


Something like Epstein works because the number of people required to effect it would be very small - you can hand-pick the "major players" which would be a couple of people at the prison, max. Hell, I'd kill a pedo for free.

Another "probably true" examples are where a terrorist attack is about to happen and some venal politician -  instead of going "I'll warn my constituents about the possibility of a plane crash next week" - instead short-stocks some airline shares with a shell company, that also takes very little effort with no witnesses.

Conspiracies that need huge spending, advanced technological and infrastructure levels to effect, inter-agency co-operation, and more than about 5 people keeping their mouths shut such as anything involving Bill Gates/vaccines/5G just rings inherently false because you know in reality you absolutely cannot get an organization to function that effectively. And people absolutely cannot keep secrets.


----------



## Law (Jan 26, 2022)

Transwomen are men.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jan 26, 2022)

Windows 10 Upgrade said:


> Conspiracies that need huge spending, advanced technological and infrastructure levels to effect, inter-agency co-operation, and more than about 5 people keeping their mouths shut


You mean like actual state secrets and military projects? Cold-war era aircraft hangers, MKULTRA? They're not airtight, sure, but the atrocities committed by government agencies daily are kept under wraps mostly through ignorance and apathy like I said. That and the CIA is worse than the cartel.

The moon landing for example, I don't believe it was fake purely because if it was, it would probably be declassified by now. But is it really that wild of a conspiracy considering the fact that government mind control projects and the mass distribution of drugs on behalf of the CIA  were happening around the same time?


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 26, 2022)

Raisin cookies are the mockbusters of cookies. 

You are in the middle of something else and aren't paying close attention when you pass by a plate of cookies. You say, "hey, chocolate chip cookies!", grab one off the plate, take a bite--_aww man what the fuck_


----------



## Positron (Jan 27, 2022)

Law said:


> Transwomen are men.


Transwomen are ill.


----------



## BluntyBitch (Jan 27, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> You are in the middle of something else and aren't paying close attention when you pass by a plate of cookies. You say,


"You know what? I don't really want this cookie anymore."


----------



## King Fructose (Mar 11, 2022)

Amberlynn Reid is heavy.


----------



## IPman (Mar 12, 2022)

Wish it was still legal to own niggers.


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 12, 2022)

King Fructose said:


> Amberlynn Reid is heavy.


Amberlynn Reid is fat and I would not have sex with her.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Mar 17, 2022)

Liquid Chris was the best troll.


----------



## hhaergenreyt (Mar 31, 2022)

i enjoy the taste of Coca Cola[tm]


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 2, 2022)

{o}P II said:


> I hate orgasms becuase it means the pleasure is over


You could always keep going anyways.

When I lost my virginity I didn't realize I was supposed to be stop after jizzing.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 2, 2022)

No one has to take a side in the Russia-Ukraine war, and no one has to care that Will Smith slapped Chris Rock in the face.

People need to move on.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 2, 2022)

Nitro Pepsi isn’t worth buying more than once


----------



## Dirk Willems (Apr 4, 2022)

Any thing is itself.
If a thing is another thing, then that thing is also it.
Two things that are both a third thing are also each other.

Zero is a positive number.
Zero isn't one more than any positive number.
If something is a positive number, one more than it is too.
If two positive numbers are each other, than the numbers one more than both of them are each other as well.

Zero plus a positive number is just that positive number.
One positive number plus one more than another is one more than their sum.

I know it should be "natural number", but this is a shitpost.  There are probably more problems if you're a nerd.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 6, 2022)

TikTok is one of the worst things ever and the digital retardation is making life hell


----------



## soft breathing (Apr 10, 2022)

95% of neighbours are stupid, noisy, and annoying assholes.
(but you're never the annoying, stupid, and noisy asshole  )

Public transportation is a nice concept but it sucks most of the time irl, partially because humans are nasty and smelly.


----------



## millennialcat96 (Apr 10, 2022)

This forum is full of autistic retards.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 10, 2022)

soft breathing said:


> 95% of neighbours are stupid, noisy, and annoying assholes.
> (but you're never the annoying, stupid, and noisy asshole  )
> 
> Public transportation is a nice concept but it sucks most of the time irl, partially because humans are nasty and smelly.



Not wearing deodorant on a bus should be against the law.


----------



## Cats (Apr 10, 2022)

I love cats


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 10, 2022)

The day after Thanksgiving is, in my opinion, the busiest shopping day of the year


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 10, 2022)

Dreadlocks look better on whites


----------



## Haint (Apr 10, 2022)

Anime is gay.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 10, 2022)

It’s a joy to get a double gulp and look at butts sitting on the park bench


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 10, 2022)

Men aren't able to put an emotional wall whenever we fuck. Every man I've ever met or known with a high body count is just as insane as promiscuous women.


----------

